# foundation



## brian_vd2000 (Apr 30, 2003)

i need to purchace some new foundation should i get plastic or wax i hear both are good but the plastic will last a lifetime and will not go black.any ideas would help


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Everything has pros and cons. I like them both for different reasons. I hate the wax moths and the plastic is useful in slowing them down. You don't have to wire the plastic.

Acceptance is better with wax. Wax is cheaper. Wax is lighter weight.


----------

